# Brassen angeln



## Techno Angler (4. April 2009)

Hi leuts
Ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr eure Brassen fangt bei mir wird das nich so richtig, für manche sind die lästig und ich fang nich einen einzigen davon|uhoh:. Ich angle mit Feeder und einem 10er Hacken. In die Feedermischung knete ich meistens Maden und mais ein und an den hacken kommen dann 2 Maden. Jetzt noch zu dem Gewässer ich weiß nicht ob euch der Fluss Hunte was sagt auf jedenfall ist es ein schnell fließender Fluss.
Naja ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie weiterhelfen da es mit den fängen von mir sehr schlecht aussieht ich hab erst eine Hasel (13cm) köfi, Gründling, Rotfeder (20cm) gefangen

mfg


----------



## tdh (4. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Sry, Feeder=Grund??? Wenn Pose, solltest du in jedem Fall ausloten. Wenn es noch eine schnelle Strömung ist, auf jeden Fall mit 10g (mindestens) Lutscherpose angeln.
Hakengröße 10... nimm lieber ein bisschen kleiner (12-14)...

Und Anfüttern nicht vergessen, dann wird schon klappen!

LG


----------



## Techno Angler (4. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

in unserem Gewässer haut pose überhaupt nit hin da doie viel zu schnell abtreibt egal wie viel gramm
aber trotzdem danke für die Antwort

mfg


----------



## angler4711 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Moin, Moin!


Ich habe schon sehr oft in der Hunte geangelt, gehört
auch zu meinen Hausgewässern.


Ich würde sagen die Hunte ist eher ein langsamer Fluss,
vergleiche sie mal mit der Weser.




Zur Posenmontage mache ich das so:

Schnurstopper,Waggler,1-2Bleistücke,kleinen Wirbel
und ein 12 Haken das Vorfach vorher kürzen auf ca.25cm.
Dann nehme ich einen Klappgrundsucher und klemm ihn am
Blei fest und Lote somit aus, sodas das Blei auf dem Grund liegt.
Dafür nehme ich eine 7m Bologneserute, klappt super.
Die Pose lasse ich dann immer 1-2 meter abtreiben, sodas man nicht genau gerade zum Fisch sitzt.
Zum anfang 2-3 große Bälle Futter mit Maden verfeinert
zund als Hakenköder auch Maden nehmen.

Viel spaß beim ausprobieren, vielleicht sieht man sich ja!

In welchen Verein bist du denn?


----------



## Techno Angler (4. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

im Wardenburger und du??? kann mir noch einer was zum feedern in der hunte sagen


----------



## Techno Angler (5. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

weiß den keiner wie man mit feeder richtig auf brassen angelt

mfg


----------



## HirRscH (5. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Ich kenne die Hunte zwar nicht, allerdings wird sich die richtige Feedertechnick auch nicht ändern. Also, da die Hunte ja wie ich gelesen hab eher langsam seinen soll werden Drahtfutterkörbe die beste Wahl sein. Nun gibt es verschiede Techniken den Korb zu montieren, z.B mit der Schlaufen-, der Seitenarmmontage, man kann ihn aber auch einfach mit ner Perle auf der Hauptschun laufen lassen (zu den beiden oben genannt Montagen kanns du mal hier im Board suchen). Ich weiß nicht was für Futter bei euch gut läuft aber süßes Futter im Frühling und fruchtiges im sommer ist normaler weise richtig. Als hakenköder würde ich Made Mais oder Rot-/Mistwurm empfehlen, der Hakenköder muss sich aber unbedingt immer im Futter wieder finden ! Ein Vorfach mit 80cm und nem 14er-10er Haken sollte richtig sein! Und das wichtigste: Immer an die gleiche Stelle werfen und das Futter und somit den Fisch auf eine Stelle konzentrieren (dazu ist eine dizstanzmarkierung hilfreich, z.B. Feeder- bzw. Powergum (zu dem Thema sollte sich im Board auch was finden, wenn nicht frag noch mal)

Ich hoffe das hilft die weiter
Gruß HirRscH


----------



## HirRscH (5. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Ach ja ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der Korb so schwer sein muss das er nicht von der Strömung weg gerollt wird! Da musst du n bisschen ausprobieren aber so 20-50g sollten auf jedenfall reichen.


----------



## angler4711 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Moin, Moin!




> <TABLE class=tborder style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR title="Beitrag 2438309" vAlign=top><TD class=alt2 align=middle width=125>Techno Angler</TD><TD class=alt1>*AW: Brassen angeln*
> <HR style="COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff" SIZE=1>im Wardenburger und du??? kann mir noch einer was zum feedern in der hunte sagen </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


 
Ich bin in Fischereiverein 27239 Tw.

Meine Feedermontage in der Hunte sieht so aus:


http://

 
http://

 


Auf der Hauptschnur ein Anti Tangel Boom, kleinen Wirbel
und ein 12 Haken.
Als Futterkorb reicht einer von 15-30 gramm vollkommen aus,
meistens nehme ich ein 20 gramm Futterkorb!


----------



## Techno Angler (5. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

fängt man mit dieser methode viel brassen


----------



## angler4711 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Also, ich ja!


----------



## fisherb00n (5. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Häng mal mehr als 2 Maden ran...
Tu um diese Jahreszeit eine Hand voll Salz in dein Futter...


----------



## Techno Angler (5. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

hab ich das richtig verstanden salz ich dacht die mögen es süß|kopfkrat

mfg


----------



## tdh (5. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Ja, du kannst genau so gut Vanillezucker rein tun (hab ich gemacht, gab aber fast nur plötzen). Beides auf keinen Fall (denk ihc mal). Ist halt eine Alternative, probier ich auch mal.


----------



## Siermann (5. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*



Techno Angler schrieb:


> fängt man mit dieser methode viel brassen


 
Ich dachte immer ,der Erfolg hängt von den Komponenten
Angler+
richtige Angelstelle+
richtige Methode+
Futter+
Köder+
manchmal auch viel ,sehr viel Gedult
AB????!!!
Und nicht nur von der Montage ,wen alles Stimmt dan wirst du auch auf kurz oder lang deine Fischen (Brassen) fangen!
Das richtige Futter hast du gerade beschrieben bekommen(kannste zB sensas Brassenfutter =Bremes,oder das  sweet breams von Browning nehmen).
Die richtige Montage haste jetzt auch .
Köder auch=Maden,Würmer oder süßen Teig ,Dosenmais nicht zu vergessen!
jetzt liegt es noch an deiner erfahrung den richtigen Platz zu finden(in Fluss sind es die geschützten Bereiche ,wo die strömung nicht so schnell ist die die Hauptströmung ) und dan liegt es nur noch an die das du alles oben genanntes anwendest und dan wirt es schon klappen,,,versprochen!#6
gruß|wavey:  tim


----------



## Gardenfly (5. April 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*



Techno Angler schrieb:


> hab ich das richtig verstanden salz ich dacht die mögen es süß|kopfkrat
> 
> mfg



Im Frühjahr und nach der Laichzeit wird auch gerne was herzhaftes gefressen.


----------



## torino (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Ich nehme immer eine Mischung aus Paniermehl und Vannillin Zucker . Wisst ihr ob das auch geht ?


----------



## Brassmann (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Das musst du ja wohl am besten wissen ob sie dann beißen oder nicht oder? 

Aber ich stell mir das nen bisschen so vor als ob man Brot Backt....das wird wohl nen zäher Teig denk ich mal ^^

Aber wenn ihnen das schon reicht das sie an den Platz kommen....warum nicht?


----------



## radix (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Also ich war Samstag morgen früh aufgestanden.

Am See ( Alter Maasarm in Holland) Futtermischung fertig gemacht (1Kg Fertigfutter schön hell mit Vanille) 10er Dünndrahthaken 3 Maden drauf in 5 Stunden mit 2 Ruten 9 Brassen , 4 Rotaugen und 4 Barsche.

Die Barsche kA wieso vll beim einholen ^^.

Wichtig ist mit Futterkorb alle 10 - 15 min das Futter neu in den Korb und immer an die selbe stelle werfen das ist das a und o.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp wenn du eine Schnurr auf der Rolle nicht so lieb hast . Kannst du sie einklippen damit du beim Werfen immer die gleiche Reichweite hast .
Wie gesagt aber die Schnur leidet bischen darunter

Petri!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*



Techno Angler schrieb:


> hab ich das richtig verstanden salz ich dacht die mögen es süß|kopfkrat
> 
> mfg



Ja Salz, das hast du richtig verstanden und dennoch ist das Futter dann süß und schmeckt vordergründig nicht salzig.
Du kannst es mit den Schokoriegeln und anderem Süßkram bei uns Menschen vergleichen.
"Snickers" oder "Mars", diese Schokoriegel kennt wohl jeder.:g
Sie schmecken süß und dennoch ist da auch Salz drin.
Umgekehrt macht man beim Kochen auch an viele Sachen Zucker, obwohl es nachher nicht süß schmecken soll, aber einfach weil Zucker den Geschmack hebt und verstärkt.
Die Dosis macht die Musik!#6


----------



## daci7 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Dosis macht die Musik!#6


 
aber er will doch garnicht musizieren #d


ich würd auch ein wenig salz in die mischung tun, dann mal mit der vorfachlänge ein wenig probieren und als haken würd ich auch nen 14er ampfehlen (solang nich sehr sehr viele kleinstfische im gewässer sind)

köder: maden, mais, dendrobena, tauwurmstücke oder teig, oder ne kombination.

die richtige stelle immer anwerfen und dann wirds schon 

gedulden du dich musst!

grüße, david


----------



## torino (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Was passiert denn wenn man die Schnur in den Scchnurclip einhängt ? Reisst sie dann ?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*



torino schrieb:


> Was passiert denn wenn man die Schnur in den Scchnurclip einhängt ? Reisst sie dann ?



Der Schwächere gibt, wenn was falsch gemacht wird, grundsätzlich nach, ob das dann die Schnur oder der Schnurclip ist, kommt auf den Einzelfall an.


----------



## torino (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Also kann man sagen das der Schnurclip oder die Schnur irgendwann kaputt geht oder wie hab ich das verstanden ?


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Es gibt Schnurklips die noch einen kleinen Grad von der Fertigung haben oder die Schnur zu stark Quetschen, dann ist Schnurbruch vorprogrammiert.
Belastest du dagegen den Schnurklip zu stark =schwerer Feederkorb immer bis zum Anschlag ausgeworfen =dann wird der Klipp auch irgendwann mürbe .


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*



torino schrieb:


> Also kann man sagen das der Schnurclip oder die Schnur irgendwann kaputt geht oder wie hab ich das verstanden ?



So isses, irgendwie auch logisch.
Der Schnurclip fatzt irgendwann ab, wenn er oder seine Befestigung an der Spule, dafür nicht ausgelegt ist, die anfallenden Kräfte permanent zu verdauen.
Wenn es ne Feederrolle ist, deren Schnurclip(s) dafür ausgelegt sind, dann sagt die Schnur irgendwann:
"Leck mich, soll das Feederkörbchen doch festhalten wer will!|supergri"


----------



## torino (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Kann man auch was anderes machen statt die Schnur in den Schnurclip zu machen ?


----------



## Sladdi (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

Versuche einmal über die Suchfunktion etwas zu finden.
Ich weiss es gibt einen Thread wo einige Lösungen auch bebildert dagestellt sind, eine Variante zb. mit Fahrradschlauch, eine mit Klebeband und eine mit Feedergum. Sorry aber finde ihn grad selber nicht. 


EDIT: Bin mir sicher das dieser es war: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=158766


----------



## Gardenfly (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*



torino schrieb:


> Kann man auch was anderes machen statt die Schnur in den Schnurclip zu machen ?



Es gab mal breite Gummiringe, aber von welcher Firma -keine Ahnung.
Vielleicht selbergemacht in der Firma Popp .


----------



## Cyprinide83 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*

@Siermann,

Die Richtige Montage ist aufjedenfall wichtig.

Und in dem Fall ist es die Schlaufenmontage.

Mit ihr kann man gut werfen und sie verhädert nicht.

Dann Sauber werfen und aktiv angeln..
Nicht rein und warten bis der Fisch kommt:q

Das Futter bei dieser Jahreszeit eher Gelb und Fruchtig oder süss 
gehalten.

Nimm am besten Maden ,Würmer,Pinkis, Mais und Caster mit.

Umso genauer du wirfst desto mehr Fische wirst du fangen.

P.S:Ich fange meine Brassen im Sommer immer in der Harten
Strömung und abends am Ufer.


Gruß Micha


----------



## esox1000 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen angeln*



torino schrieb:


> Was passiert denn wenn man die Schnur in den Scchnurclip einhängt ? Reisst sie dann ?



Hallo
Ich angle mit der Ultra Heavy Feeder bei uns im Rhein.
Die Futterkorbgewichte betragen bis zu 180g ohne Futter.
Ich clipse immer die Schnur in den Schnurclip meiner ABU Cardinal und das schon seit Jahren, mir weder ein Clip weggeflogen noch jemals die Schnur gerissen.
Ich fische grundsätzlich mit Qualitäts (Power Pro) geflochtene Schnur und binde ein paar Meter 0,30 Mono als Schlagschnur an der Futterkorb ist am Gummiring in einer Schlaufenmontage eingeclipst.
So bändige ich kapitale Brassen und Barben mühelos.
Wichtig ist nach dem Auswurf die Rute so halten das der Ruck mit der Aktion abgefedert wird.

cu esox


----------

